# How long was your second labour?



## emyandpotato

And how long was your first?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

27hrs > 6hrs 20mins > 3hrs

Thats my 3 babies


----------



## flump1

First: 13hours(4 of that was pushing!) Second: 2hours!!


----------



## Eleanor ace

1st was 6 hours start to finish, 2nd was about 9 hours start to finish but I was already 3cm before labour so some of the work was already done. I pushed for significantly less time with my 2nd though.


----------



## calliebaby

First was 4.5 hours, second was 2.5 hours. Pushed for 14 minutes with first and twice with second.


----------



## FlowerFairy

First was 16 hours 2nd was 3 and 3rd was 3 hrs.
Xx


----------



## caitlyn2009

First was 22 hours, second was 18 hours


----------



## d_b

First was 5-6 hours and second was a bit less than 2 hours.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

1st 2hr 10min
2nd 55mins


----------



## Tasha

1st 27 hours established, couple of hours pushing

2nd 90 minutes beginning to end, one push

3rd 45 minutes beginning to end, not sure on pushing as I didn't want to so my body just did it

4th ended in emergency section after 1 hour in which I went from 0cm to 7cm.

5th 12 minutes, one push x


----------



## smileyfaces

1st about 7 and a half hours

2nd...long story lol...was on day 3 of induction and nothig was working....once I actually went into labour it was over in about 2 and a half hours


----------



## k4th

Stalking!!

First was 18 hours. Hoping second is shorter - but not too short! Have to get dd to family & possibly travel to a hospital with specialists that is an hour away!! The family & hospital are in opposite directions!!!! :dohh:


----------



## vhal_x

My first was around 8.5 hours IIRC, second labours are usually faster so I'm not sure what to expect :haha: x


----------



## greats

Hoping my 2nd time around is much quicker! But not quick enough that family can't get here in time to watch my toddler hahaha


----------



## K8te

First was 22 hours and I'm hoping the 2nd is a lot shorter!


----------



## Maxy1

First was four hours, second was 1 hour 45. Four hours was quite a good time IMO. 1 hour 45 was too fast. So close to a car at side of road delivery!!


----------



## Rhio92

1st - 9 hours 
2nd - 4-5 hours


----------



## Button#

First was 8.5 hours, second was 5 hours.


----------



## vhal_x

vhal_x said:


> My first was around 8.5 hours IIRC, second labours are usually faster so I'm not sure what to expect :haha: x

Now I've had my DD, I can actually answer :haha:

So 8.5hrs with DS (from waters naturally breaking in my sleep lol) and with DD I was less than an hour from the midwife breaking my waters for me (was induced this time round due to static growth) x


----------



## Blu10

Congratulations on your new baby vhal.
Stalking after a 17 hour labour resulting in forceps with DS


----------



## BunnyN

1st- 27hrs active labour (38 from the beginning)

2nd- 9hrs active labour (23 from the beginning)


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

First was around 23 hours with 2 1/2 of that pushing, I'm hoping second is shorter!


----------



## ClairAye

First was 38 altogether from waters going, 37 hours of contractions, 12 hours active and 1 hour 5 minutes pushing.

Second was 9 hours altogether and 8 minutes pushing.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

43 hours ending in EMCS at 8cm hoping second is A LOT shorter if I go natural.


----------



## Feronia

First labour was 56 hours and I pushed for 20 minutes.
Second labour was 2.5 hours and I pushed for 20 minutes. Big difference!

Both were spontaneous home births.


----------



## bdb84

1- 8 hours (7 minutes of pushing)
2- 4 hours (4 minutes of pushing)
3- 16 hours (1 minute of pushing).

Obviously pushing is my forte :lol:


----------



## Loozle

1st: 12 hours in labour, including 1 hour of pushing. (Back to back)
2nd: 5 hours in labour, 10 minutes of pushing.
3rd: 3 hours in labour, 6 minutes pushing.


----------



## Caelli86

1st 9 1/2 hours
2nd 2 1/2 hours


----------



## HoneyBee144

My first was 12 hours active labour and 20 minutes pushing (but I had been contracting every 10 minutes for 3 days leading up to it)

My 2nd was 12 hours from first contraction to birth (I did have a random night of contractions the night before though!) and 6 minutes pushing.


----------

